# Hola



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi, I'm Pete.

PETE OWNZ!!11


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh Lord! Not more of those OWNZ!!11 slogans again.  How's things in Hoggetown "Pete?"


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Gah that font's humongous. I'll have to take care of that...


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks a lot, tough guy. Do I mess with your posts? The font was big for a reason....

I'm PETE and I RULE!!11


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I put it back up a notch. Font size of 5 is ok, but 7 was just ridiculous.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome aBoard Pete! 

~~Bill~~


----------

